# Ms. Mofet's Bavarian Beans & Spaetzle



## msmofet (Sep 15, 2016)

*Ms. Mofet's Bavarian Beans & Spaetzle* 

≈5 servings

 • 16 oz. Green beans
 • 1/4 cup Spaetzle
 • 1/8 lb. Bacon cut into lardons (strips) - reserve fat
 • 2 TBSP Butter
 • 1 clove garlic - chopped fine
 • 1/4 tsp. Parsley - chopped fine
 • 1/4 tsp. Chives - chopped fine
 • 1 Green onion (white & light green part)  - chopped fine
 • Salt - to taste
 • Ground peppercorns - to taste

 1. Steam string beans. 
 2. Cook Spaetzle in salted water, drain and cool. 
 3. Cook bacon; drain and set aside, save bacon fat. 
 4. Add butter, green onion, chives, and garlic to bacon fat and cook just till soft and fragrant.
 5. Add beans and Spaetzle to pan and sauté several minutes.
 6. Add bacon, parsley, salt & ground pepper and stir till incorporated and warm.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 15, 2016)

oh, thank you so much......```msmofet.......`i think that the Texan that `i am, `i will throw in more garlic.......this really could be a meal by itself......


----------



## msmofet (Sep 15, 2016)

You're welcome. I have had this as a lunch or dinner.


----------



## Addie (Sep 15, 2016)

expatgirl said:


> oh, thank you so much......```msmofet.......`i think that the Texan that `i am, `i will throw in more garlic.......this really could be a meal by itself......



One can never have too much garlic!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 15, 2016)

Never ever too much garlic.......and man, what they had in Egypt, was exuded in your sweat and even mosquitoes wouldn't land on you!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2016)

That looks really good, Thanks MsM


----------

